# Colonic Swelling



## Guest (Feb 15, 1999)

Has anyone heard the term "colonic swelling" and if so what does one do for this. It is beyond "bloating" and is incredibly, intensely painful. This is more related to IBS, I think, which can be part of this whole messy "algia" thing (smile). I am attempting to use as much humor as I can find in helping me heal. I live in Iowa and believe me we don't have a lot of alternatives to health care here. The clinic in my town is conservative. Anybody trying meditation for helping with pain control? Let me know what kind and how it is going. I have had this stuff for many, many years, but must admit the swelling is somewhat new. Doctor says no problem; but guess he isn't around in the middle of the night when I look 8 months pregnant.Any ideas would be helpful. Humor to all.Linda


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 1999)

Hi - Welcome to our world!!I'm not a physician but ---The swelling my just be in relation to all of the irritation. Do you have a lot of pain?? At my worst I think I would rather have had labor pains!!! Doctors dont really understand how much it can hurt - unless they are also smitten!If you have lots of pain see if the doctor can give you an antispasmodic ( if appropriate). I used Levsin 1 tablet at the start of an attack. Within 5-10 min the pain subsides. I hate to take meds but this stopped the every night cycle of pain and allowed my gut to heal while I worked on preventing the attacks.Yes the doctors say that it is "no problem" but it has to be causing some damage!! I think so.Check the other board about controlling the bloating. I guess I am lucky there in that I have not had to deal with that "fun" symptom! Briefly, what I have read is to get your fiber intake under control and keep it steady. Keep a journal of foods you eat and how you react. You can do an elimination diet. Not much fun - you eat only a few types of foods for several days, watch for symptoms and then add one new food each week and see what happens. Good luck!Happy


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 1999)

Linda,I have swelling, it could be related to IBS or thyroid. I am still trying to find out what is causing it. I am seeing my thyroid specialist on Wednesday, I will post what he says to me. I have noticed that when I eat many foods, which seems to be most everthing, my stomack starts to swell. That tells me to say away from those foods. Mostly milk, wheat, breads, many vegetables/fruits with skins (peal the skins off) I know there are a lot of nutrients in the skins but for people with IBS, skins are bad news. We cannot digest them.I know it is very painful, my complete body was swelled, I gained alot of weight, what helped a little was when they put me on synthroid (thyroid medicine). Then I had the energy to exercise again, I do 1 hour a day, (I make time for myself). The exercise helps greatly, expecially in my legs, stomach, hips and behind. If you do have a thyroid problem, you most likely do not have any energy, do you feel like you are in slow motion? Is your concentration all off? List some of your symptoms for me. My thyroid is underactive which my TSH is high. I think you mentioned in your other board posting that you were low. Maybe you have a overactive thyroid, are you losing weight?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 1999)

Dear Linda:The bloating and cramping were some of the first symptoms I had long before anyone mentioned Fibromyalgia. This was along with constipation. Taking anything for constipation just cramped me up worse!!!! I just called them "my attacks" and tried everything!!!! I was treated for "irritable bowl syndrom" but little helped the bloating, cramps and aching, even in my legs. My doctor finally prescribed levsin which was a Godsend. I only use it when necessary, but it really helps!!!!!Now that I have a name for my many and varied "strange" symptoms (which didn't seem related) I am better able to control them. At least I have some validation to how I feel. I have found that when I am at my worst, I have the bloating and cramping problem. that's when EVERYTHING is in pain and usually follows STRESS. Sometimes I don't even realize how stressed out I had been, but looking back on the day or week, I can see it. I'm trying to "roll with it", but as I'm sure you know, that can be hard, especially when your brain tells you that you're handling everything fine, but somehow your body doesn't agree.Hope you find something that helps you. Levsin has been GREAT for me!!!! The generic name is Hyoscyamine.SUZ


----------

